# House of the Damned, January 2015



## Wakey Lad (Jan 1, 2015)

Visited with the lovely Mr Beardy

The day was going well until we got stuck in the snow in our lasses car on route to this one. After struggling for a bit (Beardy even got out to push at one point) we ended up reversing all the way back down the hill and headed back up on foot.

When we eventually got there we were greeted by some big cows around the outbuildings - Not to be defeated we headed inside. 

Cold and wet and with the light slowly fading I give you the House of the Damned at the top of The Hill of the Damned on the Road of the Damned. 

Probably the quickest explore I've ever done but all in all it topped off a good day.




















































Thanks for looking​


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice perspective on the house, seems appropriate somehow for New Years' Day.


----------



## tad102 (Jan 1, 2015)

Lovely little property there, looks pretty isolated. Great pics


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2015)

Simply stunning pix Wakey Lad.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think you deserve a well done for enduring the hardships you went through to get there! 
And some brilliant photography to boot : )

Thank you


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2015)

I really like that last shot. Cheers.


----------



## Rikora (Jan 2, 2015)

Really beautiful photographs.
I think decay is really artistic to look at and you captured the building well.

What area of the country is this? It looks creepy but awesome!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 2, 2015)

nothing has changed since i went last year! I also agree that last shot is ace!


----------

